# A Rabbit Feast! Qview!



## xjcamaro (Oct 9, 2011)

Rabbit season here in PA is coming up in two weeks, so we decided to clear the freezer of what we had from last year. This is definately the best part of rabbit hunting (but dont tell the beagles that). I had alot more than i thought, about 35 peices. I soaked these peices in a simple chicken brine over night. Rinsed them off, and wrapped them in bacon. Into the smoker they went with some hickory. Smells so good! I also still have some hungarian hot wax pepper on the plant so i decided to try a litle twist on ABTs, ive never done them before (see here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112012/first-time-abts-qview#post_699907  ) So here are some teasers till the rabbit is done.

Backstraps








Legs







Wrapped in the smoker







Another view







Ill be back with some finished products!


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good so far...


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

I love rabbit...period! Looking nice so far. Keep it coming...yumm!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks Great XJC !!!

I love Cottontail Rabbit !!!

Gives me gas though!!

I think I was weaned on Rabbit Pie, Venison, Fish, and Fish Roe!!!

Bunch of other game too.

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 9, 2011)

All done and ate! Very good! Took the meat to a "hare" over 160*. One thing i would not do next time is line the racks with foil. It was nice for easy clean up, but the bottoms of some of the peices were a tad soggy, but nothing that ruined anything. So here is a final pic for you guys, another successful rabbit smoke. Hopefully we can shoot us some more in this upcoming season!

All Finished!







Thanks!


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 9, 2011)

Boy that brings back some memories. Haven't had rabbit for years. Populations here haven't been all that. Now I want some rabbit, Thanks XJ!


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks delicious and an important worthy post my friend~ Thank you for sharing! We get a lot of venison posts, but never much rabbit ones (in my opinion) and you've added a nice one. Rabbit is such a geat meat we don't think of much anymore, though we should. 

Very nice post, and you got to let us know how it tasted :)


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to eat rabbit a lot, and like many places the population is low here also, we used to get domestic rabbit from a place or two, but they are gone now also.

That look really good, I need to try to find someone that sells rabbit, occasionally I would see it in some of the stores, maybe ask my meat guy.

thank you


----------



## tom c (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll trade you some rib for a couple pieces of rabbit.

Memories when I was a kid we raised rabblts for meat, man that was some good eating.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had smoked rabbit, only rabbit stew.

Bet it was tasty, especially with the bacon wrap!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

Aww, Man----That looks Awesome !!!!

I ate a lot of Rabbit in my days, but none of it ever looked as good as yours, bacon wrapped & Smoked!!!!

And a BearView to boot !!!

Thank You Sir !!!

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 10, 2011)

It all tasted good as always, although the one thing about smoking, for me anyway, is that after i hang around the smoker all day and smell that smoke all day, im sort of numb of the smoke flavor, so it rarely tastes as good to me as it actually does. But none the less it was awesome. We have plenty of rabbit arond here, a couple dogs and several months of hunting, so we can gather up a few. I also sprinkle a little bit of sweet cajun seasoning on them while they are in the smoker.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Them is some fine lookin vittles. Can't say I have eaten rabbit since I was a little kid.

I got me around 3 acres now where I am, and I have seen plenty of rabbit so I just might have to

get my ole gun out and go a huntin them.

Would love to try some of that.


----------



## moikel (Oct 11, 2011)

Great looking food.Rabbit kept a lot of people alive in poor times down under.Plague proportions at different times,introduced by the English along with the fox which I truly hate. Turned our food chain inside out,none in Tasmania but everywhere else.Shot plenty over the years but found them a bit stringy & tough. Yours look so plump they could almost be farmed. 

Popular here with Europeans but always the farmed ,got pretty pricey. Now people are keeping them as pets,the one next door would feed a family of 6,Flemish giant variety. Keeps digging under my fence & coming in my yard driving the big old dog crazy.


----------



## chaz69ful (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you please tell me how long you smoked them at what temperature? Thank you.


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 17, 2011)

I smoked them around 220-250*, and they only take 2-3 hrs. Very easy to do. I take the internal temp to at least 160*


----------



## chaz69ful (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply! I have a rabbit I just picked today at the farmers market. Why brine, what does it do, and how do you think the rabbit would have tasted without the bacon?


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, i brine to add a little flavor and to allow the meat to absorb a little moisture. As far as the bacon, im sure you could do it without bacon, but because this meat is so lean, it could dry out and get tough without the bacon to hold in the flavor and juices. Ive just alway wrapped mine in bacon. You dont have to. I did have a batch a while ago where i ran out of bacon and did a few piece without it, im assuming it was fine, i wasnt the one who ate those pieces, but didnt hear any complaints.

I know some people on here do rabbit without brining or bacon and it comes out good. Ive just always brined and baconed, with good results and everyone likes it. So i dont try to fix whats not broken. I also sprinkle a little bit of cajun seasoning on it before it goes in the smoker.


----------



## chaz69ful (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to emulate you first time out! Like you said, 'if it ain't broke ...' What kind of brine should I buy? Many thanks.


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the brine i make, and these measurements will make enough for the all the rabbit that you see in the smoker in the above pics. I also use this brine on chicken too. Works really well.

12 cups water

1/2 cup vinegar

1/4 cup kosher salt (i used regular salt last time i ran out of kosher, i just used a little less of it)

1/4 cup brown sugar

1 tbsp garlic powder

1 tbsp onion powder

1 tbsp cajun spice

1 tbsp celery salt

1 tbsp thyme

I bring the mixture to a quick boil and then let it simmer for about 15 mins

Then i let it cool and pour it over the meat in a bowl and stick it in the fridge overnight

Then pull it out the next day, give it a quick rinse and pat dry with paper towel

You dont want to pour the hot mix over the meat and let it sit overnight, the brine has to be cool. So what ive done when im in a rush and dont have time to let the brine cool on its own it use a little less water and after the simmer, let it sit for a little, then fill a colander or strainer with ice and run the brine through it a couple times to cool it down, you might have to add ice every time to pass the brine through it, but i use a little less water in the mixture cause the melting ice will add water. So it all depends on how much time you do have.

Good luck and be sure to post some pictures and let me know how it goes, i would like to see how some other people like rabbit done the way i do it.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 17, 2011)

That is some great looking rabbit.....Thanks for the post!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 17, 2011)

looks great.. Nice job


----------



## treym64 (Jan 21, 2014)

Planning on smoking some rabbits when I get my new master built 40 inch electric smoker


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 21, 2014)

Really exciting! That looks just delicious and it is fun to see smoked rabbit! Fantastic stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 21, 2014)

Like Bear, I ate a lot of rabbit when I was a kid. …and squirrel.  My uncle Clyde would take me hunting. I'd use Aunt Kate's .410. If we shot squirrel I'd have to wait to eat it the next day for breakfast with scrambled eggs, biscuits and gravy.  

But if we were lucky enough to shoot a couple of cotton tails then we got to eat them for dinner that Night! No waiting!

This post brings back some great memories. Thanks for sharing.

Brian


----------



## xjcamaro (Feb 24, 2014)

Just finished up rabbit season here in western PA, got me 3 rabbits the last day with a new .410. Shot pretty good. So guess what ill be doing with all these rabbits!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

YAY!!! It's smoke time for you and your rabbits!!! I am excited to see it!! Delicious!!!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

Good to see you, Jason!!!

Every time somebody asks about Rabbit, I send them to your thread!!!

Do you have a count for the whole Season?

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't have a count. We brought another friend along with us a couple times this year and he took his rabbits. And I didn't make it out as much as I would have liked due to the fact that my wife was pregnant and we had our second son 2 weeks ago.

I don't know if ill be getting around to smoking these real soon, but you know I'll post some good pics when I do!


----------



## txocelot (Feb 25, 2014)

Those really do inspire me to get out the old single shot and put on the field boots. Nice way to clean out the freezer....


----------



## foamheart (Feb 25, 2014)

I love rabbit, used to have an old man down the road when I was a wee little one he raised rabbit dogs and occasionally take me with him hunting, rabbits, coons, squirrels, it didn't matter. He used to make a rabbit sausage. His wife had some German in her. These sausages were similar to a brat. only extremely tender like a veal brat. I wonder. Anyone ever hear of rabbit sausage? It would be fun to try and make.


----------



## treym64 (Feb 25, 2014)

No but I have some rabbits in the feezer might have try that though


----------



## foamheart (Feb 25, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> No but I have some rabbits in the feezer might have try that though


Oh no, those Aggie jack rabbits are only good for tamales...... LOL   J/K


----------



## woodsplitter (Feb 27, 2014)

I get a few rabbits every season I have breaded and pan fried then into the oven Ina covered dish for  close to 2hrs at 220 also have made braised rabbits with morels in a wine sauce and have brined then BBQ. I will have to try and smoke some now :drool


----------



## nvstg8r (Apr 17, 2014)

IMG_0485.JPG



__ nvstg8r
__ Apr 17, 2014






Just put some rabbits in my Smoker " Easter Bunnies" and used your recipe so looking forward to a treat tonite. Will let you know how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Caught a nice couple of eels too and they have come out and look and taste beautiful


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 17, 2014)

Man, I just love rabbit.  Haven't had it for years..  My 2 labs like rabbits too--chasing them.  LOL.  So have one for me

Gary


----------



## nvstg8r (Apr 18, 2014)

photo (3).JPG



__ nvstg8r
__ Apr 18, 2014






Finished it this afternoon very tasty little morsels :)   Thanks for the recipe


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 18, 2014)

Yum! Rabbit & Eel!!! Both tremendous! Great Job!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## nvstg8r (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Leah - check out the pics on Roll Call :)


----------



## fatfarmlady (Jun 4, 2014)

I am so glad I found this!!  We just put about 40lbs of rabbit in the freezer and now I know how I will make some of them when I finish with my smoker build.... Mine are wild... we raise them for the meat.... have 2 does getting ready to kid any day now.... and a friend just gave me 2 Flemish Giant babies.... cant wait for those big babies! 

I wondered how rabbit would be smoked and anything wrapped in bacon has got to be great!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 9, 2011)

Rabbit season here in PA is coming up in two weeks, so we decided to clear the freezer of what we had from last year. This is definately the best part of rabbit hunting (but dont tell the beagles that). I had alot more than i thought, about 35 peices. I soaked these peices in a simple chicken brine over night. Rinsed them off, and wrapped them in bacon. Into the smoker they went with some hickory. Smells so good! I also still have some hungarian hot wax pepper on the plant so i decided to try a litle twist on ABTs, ive never done them before (see here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112012/first-time-abts-qview#post_699907  ) So here are some teasers till the rabbit is done.

Backstraps








Legs







Wrapped in the smoker







Another view







Ill be back with some finished products!


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good so far...


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

I love rabbit...period! Looking nice so far. Keep it coming...yumm!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks Great XJC !!!

I love Cottontail Rabbit !!!

Gives me gas though!!

I think I was weaned on Rabbit Pie, Venison, Fish, and Fish Roe!!!

Bunch of other game too.

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 9, 2011)

All done and ate! Very good! Took the meat to a "hare" over 160*. One thing i would not do next time is line the racks with foil. It was nice for easy clean up, but the bottoms of some of the peices were a tad soggy, but nothing that ruined anything. So here is a final pic for you guys, another successful rabbit smoke. Hopefully we can shoot us some more in this upcoming season!

All Finished!







Thanks!


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 9, 2011)

Boy that brings back some memories. Haven't had rabbit for years. Populations here haven't been all that. Now I want some rabbit, Thanks XJ!


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks delicious and an important worthy post my friend~ Thank you for sharing! We get a lot of venison posts, but never much rabbit ones (in my opinion) and you've added a nice one. Rabbit is such a geat meat we don't think of much anymore, though we should. 

Very nice post, and you got to let us know how it tasted :)


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to eat rabbit a lot, and like many places the population is low here also, we used to get domestic rabbit from a place or two, but they are gone now also.

That look really good, I need to try to find someone that sells rabbit, occasionally I would see it in some of the stores, maybe ask my meat guy.

thank you


----------



## tom c (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll trade you some rib for a couple pieces of rabbit.

Memories when I was a kid we raised rabblts for meat, man that was some good eating.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had smoked rabbit, only rabbit stew.

Bet it was tasty, especially with the bacon wrap!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

Aww, Man----That looks Awesome !!!!

I ate a lot of Rabbit in my days, but none of it ever looked as good as yours, bacon wrapped & Smoked!!!!

And a BearView to boot !!!

Thank You Sir !!!

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 10, 2011)

It all tasted good as always, although the one thing about smoking, for me anyway, is that after i hang around the smoker all day and smell that smoke all day, im sort of numb of the smoke flavor, so it rarely tastes as good to me as it actually does. But none the less it was awesome. We have plenty of rabbit arond here, a couple dogs and several months of hunting, so we can gather up a few. I also sprinkle a little bit of sweet cajun seasoning on them while they are in the smoker.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Them is some fine lookin vittles. Can't say I have eaten rabbit since I was a little kid.

I got me around 3 acres now where I am, and I have seen plenty of rabbit so I just might have to

get my ole gun out and go a huntin them.

Would love to try some of that.


----------



## moikel (Oct 11, 2011)

Great looking food.Rabbit kept a lot of people alive in poor times down under.Plague proportions at different times,introduced by the English along with the fox which I truly hate. Turned our food chain inside out,none in Tasmania but everywhere else.Shot plenty over the years but found them a bit stringy & tough. Yours look so plump they could almost be farmed. 

Popular here with Europeans but always the farmed ,got pretty pricey. Now people are keeping them as pets,the one next door would feed a family of 6,Flemish giant variety. Keeps digging under my fence & coming in my yard driving the big old dog crazy.


----------



## chaz69ful (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you please tell me how long you smoked them at what temperature? Thank you.


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 17, 2011)

I smoked them around 220-250*, and they only take 2-3 hrs. Very easy to do. I take the internal temp to at least 160*


----------



## chaz69ful (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply! I have a rabbit I just picked today at the farmers market. Why brine, what does it do, and how do you think the rabbit would have tasted without the bacon?


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, i brine to add a little flavor and to allow the meat to absorb a little moisture. As far as the bacon, im sure you could do it without bacon, but because this meat is so lean, it could dry out and get tough without the bacon to hold in the flavor and juices. Ive just alway wrapped mine in bacon. You dont have to. I did have a batch a while ago where i ran out of bacon and did a few piece without it, im assuming it was fine, i wasnt the one who ate those pieces, but didnt hear any complaints.

I know some people on here do rabbit without brining or bacon and it comes out good. Ive just always brined and baconed, with good results and everyone likes it. So i dont try to fix whats not broken. I also sprinkle a little bit of cajun seasoning on it before it goes in the smoker.


----------



## chaz69ful (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I'm going to emulate you first time out! Like you said, 'if it ain't broke ...' What kind of brine should I buy? Many thanks.


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the brine i make, and these measurements will make enough for the all the rabbit that you see in the smoker in the above pics. I also use this brine on chicken too. Works really well.

12 cups water

1/2 cup vinegar

1/4 cup kosher salt (i used regular salt last time i ran out of kosher, i just used a little less of it)

1/4 cup brown sugar

1 tbsp garlic powder

1 tbsp onion powder

1 tbsp cajun spice

1 tbsp celery salt

1 tbsp thyme

I bring the mixture to a quick boil and then let it simmer for about 15 mins

Then i let it cool and pour it over the meat in a bowl and stick it in the fridge overnight

Then pull it out the next day, give it a quick rinse and pat dry with paper towel

You dont want to pour the hot mix over the meat and let it sit overnight, the brine has to be cool. So what ive done when im in a rush and dont have time to let the brine cool on its own it use a little less water and after the simmer, let it sit for a little, then fill a colander or strainer with ice and run the brine through it a couple times to cool it down, you might have to add ice every time to pass the brine through it, but i use a little less water in the mixture cause the melting ice will add water. So it all depends on how much time you do have.

Good luck and be sure to post some pictures and let me know how it goes, i would like to see how some other people like rabbit done the way i do it.


----------

